# Who to look to for logo design?



## samjfranklin (Jan 1, 2015)

Hello

When you started about researching for your business, did you ask somebody to come up with some designs for you or did you try and create something yourself? Any advice appreciated.

Alternatively, if anybody on the forum is particularly talented and wants to receive coffee/money in return for some logo mock ups - do just say!

All the best


----------



## charris (Feb 17, 2014)

Peopleperhour.com


----------



## TomBurtonArt (Jan 18, 2015)

Graphic Design and branding companies is a specialist skill that requires years of training and experience, I would certainly not suggest doing it yourself.

Logos should draw people in to your company and should reflect the company's ethos and values. They are a vital part of the image you project as a business, if that image is DIY, unskilled or cheap then you could use template logos or knock something up in MS paint or Publisher.

I would recommend that you contact local graphic designers, explain your business, budget and vision, It is their job to make something which will please you and improve your business for your customers. However business branding is a specialist area, expect to pay a fair price for a skilled designer to do potentially a week's worth of research, development and production of concepts (and remember that they have likely spent 5 years or more paying for education/training and equipment and countless more cash on staying relevant in an ever changing world of design).

Alternatively you could contact colleges and universities which run graphic design courses to see if they want 'live assignments' although you will likely have to pay a fee to the winning designer (no college/uni will be teaching students to give away their work for free).

P.S I work for one such college on such a course.

P.P.S just because artists and designers enjoy what they do, doesn't mean they should be doing it for free. It's a profession and someone's livelihood.

I apologise if that developed into a rant.

Cheers,

Tom

http://www.canny-creative.com/2013/05/how-much-does-logo-design-cost/


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Why, what's the company name you want a logo for? Not saying I can do anything impressive but I'll have a go lol


----------



## samjfranklin (Jan 1, 2015)

TomBurtonArt said:


> Graphic Design and branding companies is a specialist skill that requires years of training and experience, I would certainly not suggest doing it yourself.


Oh I am by know means capable!! I just thought if a business owner may be lucky enough to be very capable they may be able to do it themselves.



> I would recommend that you contact local graphic designers, explain your business, budget and vision, It is their job to make something which will please you and improve your business for your customers. However business branding is a specialist area, expect to pay a fair price for a skilled designer to do potentially a week's worth of research, development and production of concepts (and remember that they have likely spent 5 years or more paying for education/training and equipment and countless more cash on staying relevant in an ever changing world of design).


Nice Idea!



> Alternatively you could contact colleges and universities which run graphic design courses to see if they want 'live assignments' although you will likely have to pay a fee to the winning designer (no college/uni will be teaching students to give away their work for free).


Even nicer idea!



> P.S I work for one such college on such a course.


PM?

And thanks for your help!


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Contacting colleges is a good idea tbh, great source of publicity for someone who comes up with a viable logo and can add it to their portfolio should it be used (usually copyright allows for this if agreed on but might want to check on that).

I did a bit of graphic design at college but ended up doing a commercial photography degree instead (plasterer by trade though lol) came in useful though as I did a load of product shots for a plastering tools/materials company


----------



## samjfranklin (Jan 1, 2015)

Rhys said:


> Why, what's the company name you want a logo for? Not saying I can do anything impressive but I'll have a go lol


You're welcome to have a go if you want?!


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

samjfranklin said:


> You're welcome to have a go if you want?!


Why not, can't hurt - I'll get my graphics tablet and pen out lol


----------



## samjfranklin (Jan 1, 2015)

Rhys said:


> Why not, can't hurt - I'll get my graphics tablet and pen out lol


You have a PM!


----------

